# regular BH and pressure when standing



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to bother you, with what i am sure is quite a normal occurence! 

I am 29 weeks at the moment. I have been away for a few days and yesterday awoke with sharp pains in my lower left groin area. It didn't ease and spread to my right. This wasn't constant, just on and off. Eventually this eased, i assumed just trapped wind! Nice! Anyway, i then started having regular braxton hicks or tightenings in back and lower front ALL day! I was almost having to hold myself in as the pressure in my lower area was occasionally qwuite intense. I tried lying down for an hour or so and this did ease but the BH were still there. When i got up again it started feeling uncomfortable low down again.

I called my local Del Suite for advice and they said as only 29 wks (at first thought i said 39 and that it;s normal, body getting ready etc - erm no, not yet thanks!) to go to the nearest hospital in Chichester (I was in Bognor!) or get back to the hotel and lie down first and see if went. I did relax for most of the rest of the day and it was easier so I didn't bother seeking any further advice. 

I woke this morning, initially feeling fine. Withink about an hour though I started to feel very odd - faint, very heavy limbed (had very fidgety feet - if that makes sense! - and pins and needles type sensation in hands and feet thorugh the night. The tightenings started again and the pressure was there lower down though uncomfortable not painful.

We came home a day early so am near my DS. But I have felt better this afternoon with on and off pressure. It just seems as though if i stand for significant periods or do anything remotely strenuous like walking a little way or 'trotting'  I get the pressure and feelings in back and front again. I know it could just be baby dropping a bit so is this just something i have to get used to ? The thing is i am alone most days with a 2 year old so cannot possibly lie down (plus would go crazy!) This afternoon i feel extremely light headed, disorientated and but as seated, no pressure. 

Shall i just keep an eye on things and see? Am sure ok, just can't imagine how i am going to continue like this when DH returns to work! DH wants me to get checked out but i have assured him that this is probably all normal (although didn't feel anything like this til much later in pregnancy last time)

Any advice appreciated as ever  

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think you would be best just to get checked over to be on the safe side, the whole of the symptoms together are uncommon, and it won't harm just to check everything out.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin

Thanks for your response, it is much appreciated. Don't be cross with me though, i didn't go to get checked out as when i spoke to my neighbour she assured me that she had the same and it's quite normal. I then worry about making a fuss over nothing and wasting people's time. The BH aren't as severe today, just getting the familiar tightenings (no pain) and a bit of pressure low down when i walk or do anything too strenuous (ike walk upstairs!) 

The worst thing now is breathlessess. Has been on and off but last night I had a little panic as couldn't cathc my breath - stoopid i know!! Slept on 3 pillows and got off eventually. Just feels like the whole of my abdomen tight, all the way up and down. Am breathless just sitting down, have a headache etc so just wonder if it's my anaemia. Am on iron tablets but halved my dose recently as was running out while away!! Have more coming later so will go back up to 2. 

If you tell me it's still worth getting checked i will I promise. Just don't want to be thought of as a time waster when there are people with real problems. 

Thanks emilycaitlin, you're a star 

Nic x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Can I just back EmilyCaitlin up and suggest that you need to be checked out. Even though your neighbour says she experienced the same, no 2 people are the same. You need to be checked out.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, they won't think you are wasting their time, we would always much rather people came in with symptoms that turn out to be nothing, than sit at home with a real problem, 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks to Oink and Emilycaitlin

Sorry for late reply but just got out of hospital. 

They weren't worried about tightenings to start with as not on monitor, but very tender tum so admitted me last friday. From then on lots of strong tightenings which were regular on CTG and Dr's could palpate and were quite  concerned. Also was quite sick, cervix soft and lots of back pain. They gave me two steroid shots. I did improve then went downhill again to the point was sure early labour. Lots of differing opinions, yesterday was in indefinitely, today, ok to go home. Still lots of tightenings but not painful now really. 

I did lose my plug yesterday but cervix closed so they not worried. Just told to rest as much as poss. 

Anyway, thanks for your advice - ssee i did listen to you in the end! Sorry, i appreciate everything you say all the time, just hate to be a nuisance!! 

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You aren't a nuisance, thats what we are here for!!!!!

Let me know how things go, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah thanks, you are so kind and reassuring 

I wanted to ask actually. I am fine, having regular tightenings but while unnerving, not painful. Just feels very uinstable down below and even just walking my DD to school was uncomfortable. I know the hospital only really interested if painful and loss but is it normal to have these ongoing sensations at 30 weeks? Didn't experience it til later with DD. Just feel like i can't really do much wihout rocking the boat so to speak! 

Will try and rest but not easy with DD. They did diagnose an irritable uterus but that doesn't really tell me much. 

Any advice gratefully received. 

Thanks as ever and hope you ok 

Nic xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unfortunately there isn't a lot more I can tell you.  An irritable uterus can carry on tightening for a few weeks and then stop, and you have nothing more, or it can be ongoing for the rest of the pregnancy.  Hopefully, it will be the first option for you, I know it's not easy when you have another child to rest, try and do as little as possible when she is at school, and if anyone offers any help, snap their hand off!!!

Sorry I haven't been much help!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Emilycaitlin

Oh no, you have been a great help, thank you. The Drs seemed to think it could stop or it could bring on pre-term labour or just continue apace (they kept me in for threatened pre-term and while i think she'll be early, i don't think she'll be that early!) 

I did lost my mucus plug which was blood streaked and more and more discharge but have read that this can happen weeks before. 

DD goes to pre-school two mornings a week so i get something of a break!! 

Thanks as ever and hopefully things will calm down. 

Nic x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi EmilyCaitlin/Oink

Sorry me again!

Just had a shocking night, one hour's sleep in all i think!   Anyway, about 9pm last night went to the loo and when i wiped i had more blood stained discharge. The last two days i have had tons of the stuff seemingly pouring out sometimes (sorry tmi  ) but not blood streaked. I had had a funny achey sensation in my tummy for about an hour beforehand. After a few minutes of going to the loo I started to experience backache and mild AF cramping. 

Well this just got worse through the night, accompanied by lots of tightenings, some 5/6 mins apart. Then they got further apart, then closer....mostly very uncomfy, especially in back. I had just gone off to sleep about 4.45am when was woken at 5.15 with a huge painful one I was shivering/shaking! After it passed I had a bit of upset tum. You see I had been constipated but had a couple of BM during the day and this one was much more. 

Anyway, a couple of times nearly called del suite but don't think they would be interested unless painful and


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

...sorry - lottie just pressed a button on my laptop with her toe, which posted!!  

Anyway don't; think del suite will be interested unless painful and regular, they are very irregular now. I just don't know what's going on. With DD my waters broke so labour was 'obvious'. Could this be pre-term labour or do you think it's just sever BH and i am going to have to get used to it!! It's just this coupled with the bloody discharge (and subsequent pink mucus) - my show i guess that has me worrying .

I am seeing my mw today at 11am so decided rather than call hospital would ask her. I know she can't really check anything other than baby's heartbeat so won't know if all the activity last night change my cervix or anything. 

Please, any advice on what this could all mean/ what i should do much appreciated. Sorry - i know, how long is a piece of string right? I guess am asking if this is typical at nearly 31 weeks and if i should be prepared to put up with it until term/ when baby arrives. 

Many thanks as ever - you are truly wonderful! 

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I've only just got looking at your post now, how are you now?  How did it go with your midwife this morning?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emily

Well i saw a stand in mw who basically told me to hang on to little one as long as poss.....er righto!! Said i didn;t want to have a sick baby in the SCBU and a toddler at home dividing my loyalties....etc, etc....i nearly cried, i have thought about this, was after advice! She then measured me as 27cm (am 31 weeks) but said 3/5 engaged but baby could move. Just told me not to pick up DD and to go to hospital if persists or gets worse. Was meant to see consultant this afternoon but he was called away so saw a Dr who basically couldn't offer any explanations or advice really. Just said may carry on like this but to be prepared for pre-term. Checked and said cervix still closed so all this activity not making any impact by the looks of things. Said if contractions become regular, say 3 mins apart and painful to get to hospital. 

So basically i feel no further informed but i guess it's a very subjective thing. Said i was confused as one consultant told me i needed to be admitted indefinitely and another it was fine to go home. I just want what's best for baby 

Lots of aches/pains and tightenings earlier but calmed down a lot again. I guess this could go on and on....it's knowing when to call the del suite as last night i was up ALL night with constant back pains and was hard to identify the tightenings sometimes. They did become about 8 mins apart but then changed again. 

The one thing they all agree on is that this shouldn't really be happening at my stage of pregnancy. Not sure if i should feel reassured or not 

Anyway, thanks for any help and advice. Guess it's a tough one!

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,



what a day you have had, sorry hun xx

Unfortunately, looking at everything, this baby isn't really giving anything away, your cervix is closed, so the tightenings haven't had any effect on it, which is good news.  I agree that it wasnt very helpful to  tell you to hang on!  Don't worry about the measurements, if the head had gone into your pelvis today, the top of your uterus would have been lower, so it will measure less.

I've seen people with irritable uteruses go home, fully expect them to be back in a couple of days, and they go on to full term, never coming back again, which hopefully will happen to you.  It's just a shame that there is no way that we can say, right, you will go into labour on this day, and this is what will happen, as you are in limbo,

keep me posted,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

Thank you so much for responding. I know, it's far from an exact science! I guess what I was hoping was some advise on what i should/n't be doing, how i might ease them, if it is common for this gestation etc. Am just worried about being 25 mins from hospital with a very undercooked baby on board!! 3 mins apart seems a bit tight given her gestation, at the mo at least. Is this quite common though for 31 weeks? 

Anyway, will stick with it and see what happens. THanks, its just nice knowing you are there  

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't really anyway of preventing it happening, but just take it easy.  It's not common for this to happen, but it a lot of people do get it, but if at any time you are concerned about it, ring them, it doesnt matter whether you think they will think its nothing, it's always best to get checked,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Emily, 

Had some more blood streaked CM this morning (am getting so much thick gloop stuff virtually every time i wipe now, didn't have it half as much last time). Had a few stabbing pains last night but ok. Now am having really sharp pains on and off in left groin but think might be wind or something as did just have a bit of diohrrea (sorry all this TMI!). Lots of tightening earlier but seems to have tailed off just into this pain. It's never ending!! 

Come on bubs, keep cooking!

Thanks as ever. 

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You will have to have strong words with this baby when it arrives!!!!!!


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Ha ha, and I thought the second ones were meant to be more chilled out!!  

x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emily and Oink

Sorry, the saga continues...

I have just spent another couple of days in hospital. On weds i went to the toilet and when i wiped there was a little blood. I wiped again and there was loads of really bloody mucus (have had blood streaked before but this seemed almost more blood than mucus). Assumed it was/is my show however when i stood up the pressure down below almost took my breath away. I had to pick lottie up from pre-school I found it so uncomfortable to walk and had strong aches in my back.
I rang the del suite straight away and they said to get there asap given only 32 weeks. Monitor showed loads of pretty significany tightenings which were about every 8-10 mins. Because of that and blood, even though cervix still closed, they admitted me for 24 hrs for monitoring. 
Through the night i had a number of strong and now painful (mainly in back) tightenings and when i got up about 6am, they were coming every 5 mins on the dot and getting more painful. The Dr was called, took one look at mtr reading and palpated a couple and sent me up to del suite as a precaution. They did ease but then started again, then eased again. 
Yesterday as they had eased considerably i was discharged on the understanding if they return, have any more blood or any mor bloody mucus to return straight away given gestation and distance from hospital.Consultant the day before said they were proper contractions, my body is trying to go into labour and it's a matter of when.
Today i have had soooo much pressure down below again, almost to the point i couldn['t walk at times and my tum has been rock hard. I am concerned as have hardly felt baby at all although coaxed a few movements after much prodding. Usually she is so lively. I had the same concern yesterday but her hb was pretty regular so mw was happy. I guess i can't feel much as tum harder than usual. 
I think i have trapped wind/bit bunged up today so could be part of the cause of the pressure and probs today. Am having waves of contraction type things at the mo, mainly in back but hard to distinguish between that and trapped gas. 
I can't call the hospital again, just guess i have to rest as much as poss now (hmmmm, tell that to lottie!!) and hope things normalise. I bumped into a friend at the hospital yesterday who is now a consultant mw and she said that after show, it's likely things could certainly happen within the next 2 weeks. 
I just feel like a ticking bomb now and not sure what is happening. 
Any advice greatly received - gosh, sorry for the loooong post!

Thanks

Nicx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

You HAVE to ring them again, it doesn't matter that you only came home yesterday, it won't be a problem. If you have struggled to get her to move today, you need to be checked. I know she was the same yesterday, but with all the other problems you are having you can't take any risks. PLEASE don't leave this and see how things are tomorrow, I really think you should ring now, if you go in and everything is fine, that's ok, but I really would rather you be checked.

Please let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Thank you for your advice. I managed to coax a few movements out of her last night and will see how go this morning. Had another few hours of strong, painful tightenings about 4/5 mins apart and then they stopped again. It's just so frustrating. That close apart i might normally be concerned but i have to ride it out as it usually comes to nothing so don't have a wasted visit. 

Are babies movements not normally reduced at this stage? 
ALso, baby's hb is usually in the 130's/140's but the last reading was in the 120's and 130's with only a few accelerations. The mw thought this was fine however when i had a similar reading the previous day, the mw kept me on for quite a while longer as wanted to see some accelerations rather than a consistant reading. It's just so confusing as so many mixed bits of info. 

Baby is moving a bit as we speak. She just isn't going crazy and kicking etc as usual but this could be right for this stage. 

I will keep an eye on things and if am not happy go in. The Dr said if tightenings get stronger and closer but it's hard to guage as they do, then go off. But being 13 miles from hospital you have to balance what is now seemingly normal for me with what could be a problem....it's just so tricky to guage. 

ANyway, will def take your advice and if not happy with baby movements today will give them a call. The consultant said never to worry about wasting time but you also get impression from some of the mw on the ward and a couple of Dr that you only call when you KNOW you are in labour..... 

Sorry, i must sound like waffling all the time, just so confused and worried in case i miss something.

You are such a great help so thanks for your advice

Nic x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

p.s. baby having quite a wriggle at the mo so looks like she ok


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,


How are things now?

Please don't let anyone make you feel that you are wasting their time, because you aren't.  It's much better to be in twice a day for the whole pregnancy, than sit at home with a serious problem, because you are worried about ringing in.  You and your baby are as important as anyone else, and you have the right to be seen when you are worried, without anyone passing any judgement,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin

Oh thank you so much, i think i needed to hear that (again!) 

Not too bad today. Just sometimes this pressure down below makes it so uncomfortable to walk i have to catch my breath and stop. Had a spate of tightenings which were painful again but only for an hour or so.Also some more blood streaked mucus (remainder of show i guess) and familiar backache.

I said to DH it's so hard to work out. Like last night spending ages having close, strong and pretty painful contractions then stopped. I said i have to let them get more painful and continue for more than a few hours before i do anything which seems crazy in a way. 

In 4 weeks i will be at term.My Dh and parents wanted me to stay in until i have her...erm....yes, right! I would HATE that and hospital wouldn't allow it so not gonna happen. That said, surely there can only be so many visits before they make that sort of decision. Again, had mixed feedback from consultants. 

Ooh it's just so confusing!! The last (very abrupt and unimpressive registrar) said i have been in labour so know what to look out for....yes, but last time waters went so was easier to know!! Also the pains i had were like the ones i had straight after waters going!!! 

Anyway, am just sitting tight and waiting for blood, waters or strong painful contractions 3 mins apart!! I guess if am worried though at any point they will get another phone call

Thanks again, you really are a star

Nic x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi 

AS i had no movement again this morning and only very little yesterday (and more bloody cm  ) i popped over to our del suite (for 4 hours, like you do!) just to check all ok. Baby's hb was between 150 - 180 most of the time but mw didn't seem concerned. She seemed more concerned about my contractions/tightenings/BH which were quite regular and strong and asked if i could feel them....erm, yes! I don't think she had read any of my notes (can't really blame her as is a bit of a tome now!) 
I do remember one snr mw saying that they like to  monitor how baby copes with strong tightenings. I had about 3 over 100 on the mtr and each time baby's heartbeat rocketed to 180 or a little over/under. This mw wasn't concerned. Am very confused as to what is 'right' or 'safe' Anyway, main thing was the baby sounded great and i had a few movements. I felt a few kicks and wiggles here and there and the mw said i'd had 3 movements - no idea how she measured that as i would have said 1 big lot or about 50 little ones! 
The consultant hadn't read any of my notes and after initial concern seemed happy all ok. He did say if not 10+ movements by 8 tomorrow to go straight back. I was just wondering how on earth i measure these. I assume 10 separate 'sessions' of movement right? 
He also wanted me to get scanned asap tomorrow or weds. He asked mw to arrange. She then came back to me with a form and said i had to go down to my local hospital to arrange. Hmmm. There is no way they will give ME a scan in next 48 hours, i thought the hospital would have more weight to push that through.

Anyway, have decided unless this baby hanging out am not going back!!ha ha. No I know, i don't really mean it but fed up with the confusing and conflicting info and being made by some to feel a bit of a waste of time. Probably making myself feel more that way but am sure you know what i mean. 

Anyway, any tips re movement would be great, otherwise just updating you.

Thanks as ever

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I think I would be inclined to count a few movements all at once as one movement.  I'm not really clear as to the scanning system in your hospital, why do you have to arrange it?  Can they not take the referral card to the department?  It sounds very confusing!!!!

Keep me posted,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to bother you, just wanted to know what is 'normal'! Is there such a thing??!!

I had a load of thick goodey CM the other day which had blood in it, including like a little clot. Have since had more chunky stuff - one piece i saw in the loo looked like a piece of chewed gum!!.

Today have had lots of BH and tons of pressure below and masses of stringy and gloopey discharge, much of it pinky colour. 

Am sure lost plug before and have had show with all the bloody mucus before, unless this is it....I guess i just wondered how long i should be losing all this stuff and that it's ok. Difficult i know without seeing it. 

Have heard also that increase in discharge often comes close to delivery. It's a total unknown i know, but do you think things might be moving or is it typical for this to go on for weeks? 

Sorry, i know everyone is different, just wondered in your experience, whether this is quite common long term. 

Thanks so much and hope you (and your little one!) are well. 

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We are fine thanks  

What you are describing still sounds a bit like a show, which can go on for a while with some women.  If you start to get more blood in it though, you need to ring again,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin/ oink

Just to let you know that i gave birth to Mollie Summer last wednesday after my waters broke at 3.15 am. After 5.5 hours, she was born weighing 5Lb 2oz!!

She is in SCBU and doing well despite a few initial problems. She does have an infection in her blood but is being treated with a long dose of antibiotics (it's like ecoli, cebella or something?!?) They did a lumbar puncture and the initial result was clear which is great and should have the second through today (having grown culture for 48 hrs). I guess it means that she was far safer outside of me than in which could explain all the problems i had. 

Anyway, thanks so much for all your advice throughout. Am so glad i did get checked out when it all started at 29 weeks else i would never have had the steroids and can only imagine what the outcome might have been.

I am bound to have lots more questions for you but thanks for your advice so far.

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!  

Glad everythings going ok, look after yourself aswell!  

Keep me posted on things xx


----------

